# CAL POLY POMONA



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well, i am going to cal poly for college next year, my major is Computer Science :thumbup: , and what sucks is that the school smells like horseshit... anyone else go to calpoly, is it a good school to go for four years, or should i go their like two years and transfer??


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Cal Poly is a good school, and you'll get used to the smell. I went to CSULB, but that's only because I stayed home to help my parents out while I went to school.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> well, i am going to cal poly for college next year, my major is Computer Science :thumbup: , and what sucks is that the school smells like horseshit... anyone else go to calpoly, is it a good school to go for four years, or should i go their like two years and transfer??


you know why it smells like horseshit right ? :thumbup:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

ya, i am going to cal poly because i need to stay close to home in case anything happens to my mom, but edumacation wise, it is a good school.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

cal poly is a good school.. i went to devry next door a while back.. but hey b14sleeper july 2-10 one on those days cruise out to anaheim dennys so i meet ya


----------

